# need confirmation: mk3 golf gas tank in an mk2 with an mk4 fuel pump..



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

got an mk2 with a swap, and my gas gauge reads backwards(common) so if i swap out my gas tank for an mk3 tank, then put in an mk4 intank fuel pump it should work correct?

the mk4 fuel pump fits right into the mk3 tank?

thank you:beer:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Mk2 and mk3 (and Corrado) fuel tanks are dimensionally the same and will interchange. Mk3 and Corrado fuel pumps (and sender) also interchange. Mk4 fuel pump doesn't look like it will fit a mk3 tank. I'm basing the mk3-mk4 pump interchange based on pictures from my parts warehouse's online catalog. The pics are always accurate. In fact that's how I realized the mk3 and 'rado pumps interchange. I have since proved it on my buddy's car. (mk3 pump in a rado)


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

hmm good info, glad i asked. maybe using an mk3 fuel sender/pump will fix the backwards gauge issue.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Prof315 said:


> Mk2 and mk3 (and Corrado) fuel tanks are dimensionally the same and will interchange.


Corrado tanks definitely do NOT work on a MK2, at least not without some serious modification. MK3 tanks will bolt right up in a MK2 however.





halchka99 said:


> got an mk2 with a swap, and my gas gauge reads backwards(common) so if i swap out my gas tank for an mk3 tank, then put in an mk4 intank fuel pump it should work correct?


MK4 pumps probably don't drop into MK3 tanks. A mk2 with a swap isnt very descriptive at all. Info like which motor, what wiring harness, etc... you are using would be nice...




halchka99 said:


> hmm good info, glad i asked. maybe using an mk3 fuel sender/pump will fix the backwards gauge issue.



Again, not enough info to give you a definitive answer. But since you're asking about MK3 tanks, I'm assuming you have either a ABA or VR6 swap in your car, using a MK3 gauge cluster. If I am right about that, then yes, using a MK3 fuel tank and MK3 fuel pump will make the gas gauge work right.


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

im sorry, its an awp 1.8t swap, with mk4 wiring harness, mk4 cluster. currently ive got the mk2 tank and sending unit. (gas gauge reads backwards) would doing the mk3 tank and mk3 pump/sender give me the correct readings?

thanks


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

Mk3 pump doesn't correct the gauge issue, done it. Gotta mod it or fit the mk4 pump in the mk3 tank. Have to cut/trim out the holders in the bottom of the tank for clearance for the mk4 pump. 

Kinda a PITA. 

:beer:


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

GTI20V what did you end up doing to solve the issue?


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

anyone else with some info on this.


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

mk4 pump


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

GTi2OV said:


> mk4 pump


could you be a little more specific as to what you had to do to make the mk4 pump fit the tank? or is it self explanatory


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

GTi2OV said:


> Have to cut/trim out the holders in the bottom of the tank for clearance for the mk4 pump.
> 
> Kinda a PITA.
> 
> :beer:


----------



## Batrugger (Jun 17, 2005)

halchka99 said:


> anyone else with some info on this.





MrDave said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_
> On the way to the show I ran out of gas. The fuel sender is wired backwards; it reads Full when it's empty and Empty when it's full.
> 
> 
> ...


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?808137-Here-it-goes-...-2003-1.8T-into-mkII/page8



punkassjim said:


> mk4 fuel pump fits after some creative wiggling. Wiring harness needed to be lengthened, though. I hate soldering...I've got a lot to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?896084-1.8T-swap-into-mk3-GTI/page5


----------

